# Simple drug combo to fix introversion and neurotransmitters in general



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 5, 2019)

Stimulant + benzo


stimulant and benzo counteracts the negative side affects of each others

example:

ritalin + flualprazolam (easily attainable RC benzo) 
@Ritalincel 



Ritalin solves introversion and flualprazolam solves anxiety


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 5, 2019)

Ritalin makes me quiet, focused and introverted as fuck and that's coming from someone who just used 20mg today's morning


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 5, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Ritalin makes me quiet, focused and introverted as fuck and that's coming from someone who just used 20mg today's morning


Probably caused by anxiety
- 
It should make you more talkative if youre an introvert . 

Introvert = subhuman dopamine
-
And it probably depends if you have ADHD or whatever ;-


----------



## x30001 (Nov 5, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> Stimulant + benzo
> 
> 
> stimulant and benzo counteracts the negative side affects of each others
> ...


Why flualprazolam instead of something like klonopin or ativan?


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Nov 6, 2019)

Inject T or be high level naturally, beware of the mordeus intent. When you're bigger than most and not getting respect all of the bitterness that is inside can come out sometimes and scary situations can happend. Tiring yourself out in the gym or fapping doesnt seem to help much ( too much fucking energy)


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 6, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> Introvert = subhuman dopamine



Thats why im getting fucking uber extrovert after drinking good pre worout before gym
So i got my answer now


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 6, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Why flualprazolam instead of something like klonopin or ativan?


its a research chemical so you can buy it without prescription and its not illegal. its in most fake xannax presses

Its shit by itself btw, its very hypnotic. I like etizolam way more


bassfreak said:


> Thats why im getting fucking uber extrovert after drinking good pre worout before gym
> So i got my answer now


The pre workout has caffeine?


You can take 700mg caffeine a day spread out and you wont build up a tolerance (high dose = no buildup tolerance), you can feel that way forever.


Or caffeine simply induces hypermania in you idk


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 6, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> its a research chemical so you can buy it without prescription and its not illegal. its in most fake xannax presses
> 
> Its shit by itself btw, its very hypnotic. I like etizolam way more
> 
> ...


Caffeine, thyrosine, 1,3d aka geranium. 

Last shit chemically lools like amphetamine


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 6, 2019)

bassfreak said:


> Caffeine, thyrosine, 1,3d aka geranium.
> 
> Last shit chemically lools like amphetamine







__





Why Your Coffee is Going to Waste







docs.google.com





^you can maintain a high dose of caffeine without building up a tolerance


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

If you typically get nervous before speaking in public, would something like etizolam be enough to prevent the anxious flight-or-fight response and allow you to calmly talk instead?


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> If you typically get nervous before speaking in public, would something like etizolam be enough to prevent the anxious flight-or-fight response and allow you to calmly talk instead?


Yes thats what benzos are for


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> Yes thats what benzos are for


Damn this literally could be lifechanging for me.


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 6, 2019)

LordNorwood said:


> Damn this literally could be lifechanging for me.


it indeed is 

I tagged you in a legit thread

Or you can buy benzos off dark net. Google: darknet bible

I would recommend combing benzos with stimulants, benzos with nothing else knocks me out. (date rape drug is a benzo)


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 6, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> it indeed is
> 
> I tagged you in a legit thread
> 
> ...


Honestly can't thank you enough man. Just found a super cheap scrip for Valium online. I'm gonna head to that thread now and do some reading as well. This just gave me so much hope its unreal, thank you


----------



## Ada Mustang (Nov 6, 2019)

Potatoshoe12 said:


> or be high T level naturally


Easier said than done


----------



## Deleted member 1329 (Nov 6, 2019)

Chintuck22 said:


> Easier said than done


vit D, zinc, not fapping 5 times a day can do wonders


----------



## Dogs (Nov 6, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> its a research chemical so you can buy it without prescription and its not illegal. its in most fake xannax presses
> 
> Its shit by itself btw, its very hypnotic. I like etizolam way more
> 
> ...


Caffeine's half life is what 6 hours or something so if you take 700mg of caffeine in 1 setting after 24 hours you still have 43mg in your system.


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 6, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Caffeine's half life is what 6 hours or something so if you take 700mg of caffeine in 1 setting after 24 hours you still have 43mg in your system.


https://docs.google.com/document/d/...1wb_ojofZTF_Fr3V_uha9v8hdSm84eC0hNlhcd-Ej/pub 


(publicly posted, wont reveal your google account)


----------



## wristcel (Feb 25, 2020)

what are other good stimulants? Can't get ritalin and stuff in teh UK. Or if you can, it costs a BOMB!!!


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Feb 25, 2020)

Lmfao at doing any drug other than weed, psychadelics, or alcohol 

retards


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 25, 2020)

Retard (not just you OP but anyone who takes this advice jfl)


----------

